# Hello



## Wall_Flower (Aug 9, 2017)

I am new here and am actually new to forums like this. I used to be wary about joining because I never know which forums my Husband is on - usually quite many. But now, I don't rightly give two s---- (not sure if cursing is allowed.

I am not here though to gripe, whine or moan about him. I do need help and I hope to find some ideas or a point in the right direction. 

Thank you


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

We're here for you. How can we be of service?


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Welcome... you already hold the keys to your happiness, but if you've misplace them there is a lot of help here for finding them.


----------



## ZedZ (Feb 6, 2017)

Please ask away...lots of knowledable and experienced people on here. I haven't been here long but it's helping to keep my head straight. I never knew how may people are going through this.

Best of luck to you...

ZedZ


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Wall_Flower said:


> I am new here and am actually new to forums like this. I used to be wary about joining because I never know which forums my Husband is on - usually quite many. But now, I don't rightly give two s---- (not sure if cursing is allowed.
> 
> I am not here though to gripe, whine or moan about him. I do need help and I hope to find some ideas or a point in the right direction.
> 
> Thank you


Hi, Welcome to TAM!

Why not start a thread in the General Relationship Discussion forum about your situation. I'm sure that you well get a lot of feedback.


Here is a thread about what's allowed dealing with cursing..

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/368146-everyone-tam-new-policy.html

Here is a link to the TAM posting guidelines. There are also some posting guidelines posted at the top of some of the threads that pertain only to that thread.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/350914-posting-guidelines-forum-rules-2016-a.html


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* @Wall_Flower ~ Welcome to TAM, where both you and your problems are most welcome! Hate to see you here, but you've come to the best forum in the world!

You'll get great and caring counsel here, from some absolutely concerned and knowledgeable people!*


----------

